# Can't edit my own posting!



## bsdmonk (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Everybody!
When I submit a posting, I see Quote, Multi Quote and Quick reply buttons only.
How one can edit his posting?

I've already read the FAQ: http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_editing_deleting

...but still I don't see the Edit/Delete button.

Kind regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## phoenix (Apr 6, 2010)

It's in the FAQ.


----------



## aragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Well this question comes up a lot, so I've got to wonder why this restriction is in place?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Well this question comes up a lot, so I've got to wonder why this restriction is in place?



To thwart spammers.


----------



## aragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Can someone elaborate how preventing editing of posts can possibly thwart spammers?  And more to the point, why it evidently hasn't worked?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2010)

It does work. There really isn't a lot of spam on this board compared to other relatively high profile boards I've seen.

And to elaborate, these days spammers post innocuous, semi-relevant posts only to come back a few hours (or even days) later to edit their original post and insert their spammy links.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

@aragon ... your statement that (paraphrased) "thwarting spammers evidently hasn't worked" is almost personally insulting to me. The level of spam (not *attempted spam* .. you wouldn't *believe* how much spam is being attempted every minute of the day here) on this forum is ridiculously low (and removed almost immediately), and the tactic of not allowing newcomers to edit their posts for a while is one of the major contributors to that. It's a relatively small price, and it yields a lot. And I'm really tired of the uninformed discussions about it.


----------



## aragon (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, fair enough, thanks for elaborating.  No offence intended, DD.  I've never encountered edit spam on a (small) board I run while I do see some spam getting through here.  I take your words for it though!  I just hate seeing freedoms lost.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL, I cannot even set up my avatar pic. Why THIS?
Has it something to do with spammers too?
_In some cases the administrator will not allow avatars or only allow them for specific members._
Hope it is okay for all of you that I am posting here, instead of opening a new thread.

Regards,
bsdmonk


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 7, 2010)

bsdmonk said:
			
		

> LOL, I cannot even set up my avatar pic. Why THIS?
> Has it something to do with spammers too?
> _In some cases the administrator will not allow avatars or only allow them for specific members._
> Hope it is okay for all of you that I am posting here, instead of opening a new thread.
> ...



If you're more worried about your avatar picture than the content of your postings, you might have inverted priorities.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 7, 2010)

That's not true. There's enough useful content. I just needed some negligible thing to do to distract myself. One could misinterpret your opinion too... like following: all other forums suck, where the avatar and edit function works oob. This is the first forum where it is disabled and I wondered too much. I don't care further and I won't post such things anymore and treat this as a very special realm.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 7, 2010)

bsdmonk said:
			
		

> That's not true. There's enough useful content. I just needed some negligible thing to do to distract myself. One could misinterpret your opinion too... like following: all other forums suck, where the avatar and edit function works oob. This is the first forum where it is disabled and I wondered too much. I don't care further and I won't post such things anymore and treat this as a very special realm.



Some boards I visit don't allow avatars or personal pictures at all, and they are none the worse for it.  If the admins here decided against such extravagances I would shed precisely zero tears and profess nothing but support for the decision.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2010)

I believe avatars and edit functionality fall under the same rule, so 10 posts && 10 days of membership.


----------

